# American Fork Canyon- Closures?



## Packout (Nov 20, 2007)

There is a proposal to swap lands in American Fork canyon and increasing the footprint of SnowBird, which would eliminate hunting in that area. The proposal also includes a tram- which would disallow the firing of weapons within the stated distance-- from Tibble Fork up through Silver Lake Flat and up above Silver Lake. Also included is a proposed mandatory shuttle service which would make it kind of hard to scout.

Please check out the link below and get involved. It is important for big game hunters, fishermen, recreation, etc...

http://americanforkcanyon.com/

This is a big game issue! AF Canyon probably gets more deer hunting pressure per acre than most units I have hunted.


----------



## DallanC (Jan 13, 2009)

Its inevitable once they let Snowbird come into Mineral Basin, they will never have enough. Anyone else notice the new road from Mary Ellen over the ridge into Mineral? Its there NOW. Who approved that? Maybe the Silver Lake Flat dam reconstruction will be to handle bus traffic. 

AF is one of the coolest, and most heavily used canyons in Utah... it should remain as is. We have enough Ski areas in this state. 


-DallanC


----------



## martymcfly73 (Sep 17, 2007)

Thanks for sharing this. I signed their petition and want to get involved!


----------



## swbuckmaster (Sep 14, 2007)

Is it me or was that petition ambiguous on how to vote if your against the ski resort.


----------



## Packout (Nov 20, 2007)

I think the petition is well written. It is asking for more time to involve the residents of Utah County-- who will be impacted by the proposed changes. This proposal was not vetted through Utah and Wasatch County channels. 

It isn't inevitable if enough people band together and fight the proposals. Might not get everything we each want, but it might change the footprint to accommodate more uses. 

This is important enough to at least sign a petition asking for more information. Not that hard to do to show care for the issue.


----------



## DallanC (Jan 13, 2009)

Oh I signed.


-DallanC


----------



## swbuckmaster (Sep 14, 2007)

I guess I don't understand the 1-what ever rating. I just answered 1 on everything. Hope I didn't sway the poll the wrong way. I'm concerned and don't want to see another ski resort.


----------



## Packout (Nov 20, 2007)

For most of the questions, a 1 would say a person does not care what Snowbird does with the land, that there is not a need for public involvement, and that the public shouldn't have input in the process.

But a 1 on the last question- has it been done behind closed doors- would signify yes it has been done behind closed doors.

Not that big a deal SW, I don't think one survey in the grand scheme has too much weight. I have no real involvement with the group outside of the updates I get.

I'm sure there are people for the Snowbird proposal, but my wager is there are many more against it. They just don't even know it is a possibility. I try to stay informed on these types of issues, yet I wasn't aware of it until last week. And the Land Swap is set to go forward next month. Time is short, but there is still time if people get involved. Wives, kids, moms, dads, uncles, cousins, neighbors, etc.. all need to sign. It has to be done now.


----------



## DallanC (Jan 13, 2009)

If you find the videos on the website, then follow the associated videos on youtube, you can find a couple where the main guy pretty much says "we can develop Mary Ellen Gulch right now". Lame lame lame.

This is what they want to destroy, well worth fighting for:










-DallanC


----------



## ridgetop (Sep 13, 2007)

I signed it.


----------



## Springville Shooter (Oct 15, 2010)

Just signed it. Thanks for the heads up Packout. We need to sick 1-I and Lonetree on these guys. :mrgreen:-------SS


----------



## martymcfly73 (Sep 17, 2007)

Keep Snowturd where it's at. Let them ruin little cottonwood.


----------



## #1DEER 1-I (Sep 10, 2007)

I signed it, I don't visit the northern half of the state very often but developing and ruining areas like that is uncalled for. What will be the use of all these ski resorts as our snow totals continue to plummet anyway? Many predict Utah won't even have snow by the end of this century. Aside from that if I ever draw a moose tag or have the opportunity to hunt the wasatch I would rather it weren't ruined when that time comes.


----------



## martymcfly73 (Sep 17, 2007)

This is as pristine an area as you can get. Aside from the mining that was done innthe 18-and early 1900's it's pretty much untouched by development. It should stay that way. The tram they are proposing would ruin a lot of great public land.


----------



## Springville Shooter (Oct 15, 2010)

#1DEER 1-I said:


> I signed it, I don't visit the northern half of the state very often but developing and ruining areas like that is uncalled for. What will be the use of all these ski resorts as our snow totals continue to plummet anyway? Many predict Utah won't even have snow by the end of this century. Aside from that if I ever draw a moose tag or have the opportunity to hunt the wasatch I would rather it weren't ruined when that time comes.


Ya, the Wasatch front will become beach front property when California falls into the Pacific......right 1-I?------SS


----------



## ridgetop (Sep 13, 2007)

#1DEER 1-I said:


> I signed it, I don't visit the northern half of the state very often but developing and ruining areas like that is uncalled for. What will be the use of all these ski resorts as our snow totals continue to plummet anyway? Many predict Utah won't even have snow by the end of this century. Aside from that if I ever draw a moose tag or have the opportunity to hunt the wasatch I would rather it weren't ruined when that time comes.


The world is coming to an end you know.


----------



## hawkeye (Feb 18, 2008)

Mike-

Thanks for the heads up. I completed the survey. Let me know what more I can do to help.

Jason


----------



## Finnegan (Sep 7, 2007)

Signing a petition is well and good, but at the risk of being an ass, I'm going to make a point.

I've been following the Mountain Accord process from the get-go and have consistently been the only hunter in the room. I've asked other conservation organizations to take an interest in what's going on and have been either laughed at (because I'm an "alarmist") or simply ignored. So my support falls behind Carl Fisher and Save Our Canyons because SOC has been the only voice for wildlife considerations in this massive development scheme.

If you're familiar with "public process" in Utah (RACs & Wildlife Board), then you're not surprised when I say that the resort$ are the alphas in this case and taking most of the wins. But you know, as hard as it is to fight an alpha, it's impossible to win if you're not even in the fight. So thanks to Carl for hanging in there even though I know he seriously considered just walking away more than once. And thanks to Wild Utah Project.

Still, I wish a camo organization besides mine would pay some **** attention.

I'm a 61 year old 4th generation native son of Utah and I'm proud of that. But never in my life has there been more political crap going on than there is right now. So here's my point.

Utah hunters and anglers cannot afford to just pay attention to tags anymore. Tags depend on open access to quality habitat on public lands. That's our bedrock, folks. Utah politicians (on behalf of corporations) are currently doing all they can to represent their constituents (not you) at the expense of access, habitat and public lands. Straight up, hunters and anglers don't matter...nobody, and I mean NOBODY says otherwise.

We have no friends in the ski resort industry. We have no friends in the development industry (Mike Lee, Ken Ivory).

Much as I hear hunters whine about "anti-hunters", seems to me that we are our own worst enemy because we just assume that what we've had is secure. It's not.

Yes, sign the petition. But then SHOW UP at the public meetings. Demand that your organizations show up. I see RMEF, UWC and TRCP making a stand. Where is everybody else?

Meanwhile, SOC has a proposal that just keeps looking better to me. http://saveourcanyons.org/campaigns/wasatchnationalmonument/


----------



## Packout (Nov 20, 2007)

Hawkeye- I'm just passing along the info so we can educate ourselves and make a change. They post a lot of info and updates on social media. Follow them and do whatever you can. 

I tend to believe much of what Finn has stated. It would be better to get personally involved and show up to meetings if people are able. Signing the petition might buy time to analyze the proposals. Signatures are needed, now. Amazing this has made it so far without much public info. 

Locals contacting their govt officials and Reps would help. Sportsmen's groups would be beneficial also.


----------



## #1DEER 1-I (Sep 10, 2007)

Yeah the worlds coming to an end ridgetop. If you don't believe global warming is an issue, then continue believing it isn't, we as a society and species don't wake up until we have to so well have to see where time take us.



It is true, in a state with such beauty and opportunity, hunters and anglers are an afterthought. Industry and development take the front stand. Showing up to meetings or public processes is important, at least send emails to get our groups out there on these issues. We have RMEF,NWTF,TRCP,Backcountry, MDF,SFW, and more, and how many show up? SFW usually shows up late and takes the credit, but not when t comes to protecting wildlife habitat from dollar signs I guess.

Being a conservationist can sometimes come close to being considered a tree hugger, I'm fine with that at times. I sign the petition not because against industries making money, but because there's not any land out there that will be more wild tomorrow than it was today. Once development happens it's irreversible and saving places from being ruined is not a bad idea. Thank god for Wild Utah Project,SUWA, Save our canyons and such. At least they get their voice out there. In many ways despite having some thing s we don't agree with, they have stood up for us more than we know or give them credit for.


----------



## hazmat (Apr 23, 2009)

So the skiing industries are multi million dollar industries. So to is the hunting and fishing industry here In Utah. So let me get this straight we pimp our animals off to the highest bidder and non profit ORGANIZATIONS like sfw make hands over fist cash on these tags. But they have no backbone when it comes to crap like this. Standing up to there political lifeline would be a huge mistake wtf


----------



## tallbuck (Apr 30, 2009)

Signed.... What a bunch of bull this project is!


----------



## LostLouisianian (Oct 11, 2010)

Surely Robert Redford and the rest of the tree huggers from Park Silly will be against this project .... Right? :shock:


----------



## BuckEyes (Jun 9, 2015)

Signed it.


----------



## Packout (Nov 20, 2007)

The more I learn about what is happening with the AF Canyon proposals, the worse it looks. Here is the problem-- the process is moving at the speed of light (in a political sense). I only get emails and see some updates on social media-- but yet again the process excludes the average person who can't take off work on a whim. 

Here is an email I received about tomorrow morning---

----------------------------
Dear Friends of Protect and Preserve American Fork Canyon, 

Thank you for signing up to learn how you might help protect American Fork Canyon. This request below is really important.

On June 16th 2015, we convened our first public meeting at Fox Hollow Golf Course in American Fork and invited Snowbird to come and make their presentation. After the formal presentation, discussions and questions ensued. County Commissioner Bill Lee attended and expressed some of his own concerns about not really being aware that Mountain Accord negotiations had jumped over into our county and were involving Utah County lands.

As a result of the concerns expressed from those in attendance we have been given time to express these concerns to Utah County Commissioners. You are invited to come and participate. 

Tuesday June 23rd 2015 at 8:45am at the Utah County Commission Chambers located in room 1400 of the Utah County Administration Building (100 East Center Street, Provo) 

Public comments will be granted related to Snowbirds plans for proposed expansion in Mineral Basin / Gondola at Tibble Fork / Condos on Miller Hill / and the 416 acres of Utah County land swaps issues that are part of Mountain Accord process in Salt Lake, Wasatch and Summit Counties. Limit 3 minutes per person. 

Consider bringing printed copy of your comments to leave with the three Commissioners.


----------



## DallanC (Jan 13, 2009)

So apparently this was first proposed and discussed in 2011

http://www.heraldextra.com/business...cle_91d21cf0-1498-5680-95a8-8b57497149b4.html

-DallanC


----------



## Packout (Nov 20, 2007)

You are right, some of the ideas have been floated for years, but never had traction to succeed. That article only refers to use of existing private lands- with the exception on crossing a small portion on public lands.

Now the package includes land swaps, condos on Miller Mtn., a gondola from Tibble Fork, shuttle services and limiting public driving access up the canyon. At least that is what I have seen through my minimal research.


----------



## torowy (Jun 19, 2008)

signed


----------



## DallanC (Jan 13, 2009)

Packout said:


> Now the package includes land swaps, condos on Miller Mtn., a gondola from Tibble Fork, shuttle services and limiting public driving access up the canyon. At least that is what I have seen through my minimal research.


Yea its going to be hard to stop the inertia but its well worth fighting for. AF Canyon is a gem and needs to be preserved.

-DallanC


----------



## #1DEER 1-I (Sep 10, 2007)

hazmat said:


> So the skiing industries are multi million dollar industries. So to is the hunting and fishing industry here In Utah. So let me get this straight we pimp our animals off to the highest bidder and non profit ORGANIZATIONS like sfw make hands over fist cash on these tags. But they have no backbone when it comes to crap like this. Standing up to there political lifeline would be a huge mistake wtf


I would invite you to join me in sending SFW,MDF,RMEF, NWTF, represenatitives im Utah and pressure them to give there input on this issue and others like it. Sounds like this would seriously limit hunting opportunities in the area. We can't continue to watch our opportunities be marginalized when we are the single biggest contributing factor to these lands. The DWR is going to have an even harder time managing elk numbers when rifle hunting isn't allowed on the wasatch anymore after they have development spotted out throughout the entire mountain.


----------



## martymcfly73 (Sep 17, 2007)

I'm going to try and attend the meeting tomorrow. I've been emailing all the reps and head of the forest service that will have a say in this project. The cedar hills mayor is being very shady about this. He's a spokesman for some reason. Cedar hills must benefit from this for him to be such a staunch mouthpiece.


----------



## johnnycake (Jul 19, 2011)

Obviously Cedar would benefit! They'd be the equivalent of Cottonwood Heights or the houses up around Mill Canyon! Property values at the mouth of the canyon would rise pretty quick, which creates an incentive contrary to what we on this board all seem in agreement on! 

***Seriously though, congratulations everybody! We seem to have managed a 4 page discussion where we all agree! (ignoring the snippets of climate change bruhaha)


----------



## hazmat (Apr 23, 2009)

I signed it.thanks for posting the link.


----------



## goofy elk (Dec 16, 2007)

This story is/was on KUTV 2 news this morning.....


----------



## DallanC (Jan 13, 2009)

We should get volunteers to drop off pamphlets on all the cars/trucks/rvs parked at tibblefork each week, the word would get around VERY quickly.


-DallanC


----------



## OldEphraim (Mar 6, 2011)

DallanC said:


> We should get volunteers to drop off pamphlets on all the cars/trucks/rvs parked at tibblefork each week, the word would get around VERY quickly.
> 
> -DallanC


That's not a bad idea. I have talked to a lot of people the last few days who use AF canyon on a regular basis and they were not aware of what was going on including myself until this thread was started. I might be living under a rock but there's a majority of people who have little to no knowledge of the situation who would be willing to help in anyway possible.


----------



## Vanilla (Dec 11, 2009)

Eventually we the people in Utah have to break from the "drill, baby drill" mantra before we lose everything. (or in this case: "develop, baby develop) 

Thanks for posting this up here. I didn't know this was in the works. This area above Tibblefork is one of the prettiest places on earth. I'd hate to see it ruined.


----------



## hawkeye (Feb 18, 2008)

If any forum members are able to attend the meeting with the County Commissioners in Provo today, please provide us with an update.

Thanks.

Hawkeye


----------



## DallanC (Jan 13, 2009)

I really wish I could attend this, we are on mandatory OT for a few more weeks 


-DallanC


----------



## OldEphraim (Mar 6, 2011)

Here is the news article from KUTV Channel 2 that Goofy mentioned was on TV this morning for those who are interested

http://kutv.com/news/local/utah-county-residents-rally-to-fight-ski-resort-plans


----------



## Packout (Nov 20, 2007)

UPDATE--

I attended the public meeting at the Utah County Commission. A couple county employees said they had not seen so many people show up at a meeting this year. The meeting was poorly ran and some comments were too off-topic. But it was good to see first hand what is happening. Here are the facts-- according to me--

--The Land Swap is not a done deal and the afore-referenced vote mid-July is non-binding. It is only a vote among the Mountain Accord to give as part of their recommendation. 

--The Land Swap can be proposed by the Mountain Accord or privately by Snowbird. The Forest Service then makes the decision to proceed with analysis of the proposed swap (EIS and NEPA) or not to entertain the swap. It will be a 1-5 year process to complete the analysis, hold public meetings, and make the decision. The FS Superintendent would make the final decision on the swap or one of Utah's Federal Reps could perform the swap through Fed legislation.

--The proposed Gondola/ development would possibly occur if the land swap was to go through.

--The transportation/shuttle issues will be part of the assessment of the canyon and will go through more public meetings starting in Aug/Sept and could take 1 to 5 years to come to conclusions.

--Rep Matheson tried to pass this land swap through Federal Legislation before he left office. That was interesting and could still happen if another Utah Rep was to sponsor such legislation.

It is still a real threat to come to pass, but it is not happening next month. There will be time to gather more support to fight the swap and some of the issues that would come along with it.


----------



## martymcfly73 (Sep 17, 2007)

This was my take as well. There were a lot of people. They are recommending people email the FS superintendent over the area who will be making the decision. Be civil and let him know your thoughts.

[email protected] is his address.


----------



## DallanC (Jan 13, 2009)

Food for thought:

As is, Zions National Park gets just over 2.5 million visitors per year. American Fork canyon all by itself averages just over 1 million visitors per year. That is an astounding number, and backs the thought that people want to see it preserved as unspoiled, beautiful mountains and scenery.


-DallanC


----------



## DallanC (Jan 13, 2009)

Packout said:


> UPDATE--


Great news, thanks for the update. Its time to get organized folks...!

-DallanC


----------



## USMARINEhuntinfool (Sep 15, 2007)

Thanks for staying on top of this Packout. American Fork Canyon is probably my single most favorite place in the whole world. I would hate to see them screw it up. Although I agree there could be some improvements made in the canyon, none of those improvements include building a Gondola and closing large swaths off to public use for hunting, ATV'ing, HORSEBACK RIDING, fishing, etc. I will e-mail the FS and offer my concerns. Thanks again for keeping at the forefront of this.


----------



## DallanC (Jan 13, 2009)

martymcfly73 said:


> This was my take as well. There were a lot of people. They are recommending people email the FS superintendent over the area who will be making the decision. Be civil and let him know your thoughts.
> 
> [email protected] is his address.


What is his full name and position?

-DallanC


----------



## martymcfly73 (Sep 17, 2007)

His name is David Whittekiend. I believe he's in charge of this region. A tribune article did a spotlight. On him when he was appointed to the position. He will be making most of the decisions as to yea or nay for this project. At least that's what the AF canyon site made it sound like.


----------



## blackdog (Sep 11, 2007)

Powder to the people!!!!!!!


----------



## DallanC (Jan 13, 2009)

KSL finally picking up the story:

http://www.ksl.com/?sid=35209464&ni...-fork-canyon-troubles-residents&s_cid=queue-1

-DallanC


----------



## Packout (Nov 20, 2007)

I was very impressed by Dave-- well spoken, knowledgable, and thoughtful. I'm not sure where he stands on the land exchange issue, but my feeling was that he would actually listen. The meeting was kind of a mess before he stood and talked. 

It is so important when discussing the issues to stay on point and be respectful. The main presenter against the swap showed enthusiasm, but strayed from the message far too often.


----------



## Vanilla (Dec 11, 2009)

DallanC said:


> Food for thought:
> 
> As is, Zions National Park gets just over 2.5 million visitors per year. American Fork canyon all by itself averages just over 1 million visitors per year. That is an astounding number, and backs the thought that people want to see it preserved as unspoiled, beautiful mountains and scenery.
> 
> -DallanC


Dallan, these are impressive numbers I would like to cite. Do you know where these numbers come from?


----------



## DallanC (Jan 13, 2009)

Vanilla said:


> Dallan, these are impressive numbers I would like to cite. Do you know where these numbers come from?


http://www.fs.usda.gov/detail/uwcnf/passes-permits/recreation/?cid=STELPRDB5043532

"The American Fork Canyon - Alpine Scenic Loop Backway is more popular than ever. It is estimated that *over a million people visit the canyon annually.*"

That was the first search hit I found, and a .gov site as well.

*Edit: Zions data: http://www.nps.gov/zion/learn/management/upload/ZION-VISITATION-2005-2015-4.pdf

-DallanC


----------



## willfish4food (Jul 14, 2009)

Packout said:


> It is so important when discussing the issues to stay on point and be respectful. The main presenter against the swap showed enthusiasm, but strayed from the message far too often.


Amen to that! If you're going to write a letter, please outline your main concerns and stick to them. Put the letter away for a couple of days and reread it to make sure your points are clear before you send it. Assuming he's going to actually read the letters himself, if yours is not well written and easy to understand, it will get lost in the all the other rants and will not make the impression you wanted.

Same thing if you're going to go and speak in an open forum. Unless you are REALLY good at public speaking, prepare a statement beforehand, or at the very least outline your main points and stick to them. When people ramble their position is weakened.


----------



## LostLouisianian (Oct 11, 2010)

According to his LinkedIn profile, he went to BYU and Colorado State, so you can use that to build some common ground if you like. He got his BS in Wildlife Biology at CSU in 1988 and his MS in Botany at BYU in 1992. His picture shows him fishing holding a very nice trout.


----------



## martymcfly73 (Sep 17, 2007)

Stalker^^^


----------



## LostLouisianian (Oct 11, 2010)

martymcfly73 said:


> Stalker^^^


Nope, it's called research. ;-)


----------



## DallanC (Jan 13, 2009)

LostLouisianian said:


> Nope, it's called research. ;-)


Thats what I told my wife too... but she just said there is no valid reason to research Kate Upton -O,-

-DallanC


----------



## DallanC (Jan 13, 2009)

On a serious note, If i had the $$$ I'd get a semi truck trailer wrapped with the entire side stating "SAY NO TO SNOWBIRD TRAM FROM TIBBLE FORK, SAY NO TO ADDITIONAL DEVELOPMENT IN AMERICAN FORK CANYON" along with all the other valid information, website info, emails etc. Then I'd park that thing right in at Tibble where every single person who passes through couldn't miss it.


-DallanC


----------



## SLCHunter (Dec 19, 2013)

DallanC said:


> On a serious note, If i had the $$$ I'd get a semi truck trailer wrapped with the entire side stating "SAY NO TO SNOWBIRD TRAM FROM TIBBLE FORK, SAY NO TO ADDITIONAL DEVELOPMENT IN AMERICAN FORK CANYON" along with all the other valid information, website info, emails etc. Then I'd park that thing right in at Tibble where every single person who passes through couldn't miss it.
> 
> -DallanC


I would give you money for that. I bet lots of people on here would. Wouldn't SOC cough up some as well? The trouble is just to organize it. GoFundMe? Kickstarter?


----------



## Packout (Nov 20, 2007)

American Fork City Council passed the following resolution last night which supports the protection and preservation of AF Canyon--

http://americanforkcanyon.com/wp-co...7R-Environmental-Stewardship-of-AF-Canyon.pdf

Alpine is going to consider a similar resolution within the next 2 weeks. Highland and Lehi councilmen have shown interest in adopting something also to support AF's resolution. It would be great to get the Utah County Commission, Pleasant Grove, Lindon, and Cedar Hills to follow suit also.

I would encourage citizens of the above communities to lobby your councilmen and mayors to adopt a similar resolution. These types of official stances carry a lot of weight in the decision making process.

KUDOS to Mayor Hadfield and the AF City Council for taking a stance!


----------



## LostLouisianian (Oct 11, 2010)

DallanC said:


> Thats what I told my wife too... but she just said there is no valid reason to research Kate Upton -O,-
> 
> -DallanC


Just tell her you're researching boob jobs for a birthday present for her. ;-)

When my wife had her breast cancer reconstructive surgery I had to go into the boob doctor with her and help her pick out her implants. Slightly uncomfortable sitting there talking to another guy in front of your wife about her boob implants that he is going to put in and watching him handle you're wife's boobs in front of you while he is examining her. Right up there with one of the most unusual things I have ever done.


----------



## DallanC (Jan 13, 2009)

Packout said:


> American Fork City Council passed the following resolution last night which supports the protection and preservation of AF Canyon--


Thats awesome.



> Alpine is going to consider a similar resolution within the next 2 weeks.


Huh... if that goes through then there will finally be 1 thing I like about ole Donny Watkins. He must not own developable ground up there then. How goes his fight to stop guns / shooting in the national forest wilderness areas?

-DallanC


----------



## johnnycake (Jul 19, 2011)

LostLouisianian said:


> Just tell her you're researching boob jobs for a birthday present for her. ;-)
> 
> When my wife had her breast cancer reconstructive surgery I had to go into the boob doctor with her and help her pick out her implants. Slightly uncomfortable sitting there talking to another guy in front of your wife about her boob implants that he is going to put in and watching him handle you're wife's boobs in front of you while he is examining her. Right up there with one of the most unusual things I have ever done.


I saw a movie that started out that way....did someone show up to deliver a pizza?


----------



## LostLouisianian (Oct 11, 2010)

johnnycake said:


> I saw a movie that started out that way....did someone show up to deliver a pizza?


No but I am still paying on the danged out of pocket for 3 surgeries over a 18 month period....


----------



## Dunkem (May 8, 2012)

LostLouisianian said:


> No but I am still paying on the danged out of pocket for 3 surgeries over a 18 month period....


I bet you would do it 100 times again if you love your wife like I love mine8)


----------



## LostLouisianian (Oct 11, 2010)

Dunkem said:


> I bet you would do it 100 times again if you love your wife like I love mine8)


A million times over. Where else would I find someone who would put up with my foolishness for 36+ years. Unfortunately the challenges she faces in the upcoming years cannot be fixed with surgery or medication and we will be apart before we should for a season. Sometimes I fall short and feel like I let her down too often.


----------



## Dunkem (May 8, 2012)

LostLouisianian said:


> A million times over. Where else would I find someone who would put up with my foolishness for 36+ years. Unfortunately the challenges she faces in the upcoming years cannot be fixed with surgery or medication and we will be apart before we should for a season. Sometimes I fall short and feel like I let her down too often.


Best to you and your wife LL.I am way to familiar with the **** cancer thing.Nothing to joke about.Little things mean alot to the gals.


----------



## LostLouisianian (Oct 11, 2010)

Dunkem said:


> Best to you and your wife LL.I am way to familiar with the **** cancer thing.Nothing to joke about.Little things mean alot to the gals.


Yes indeed. She is one tough gal. 3 surgeries over 18 months and she took a total of 2 tylenol !!!! I would have been on the floor balled up crying for pain meds....in fact, on Sunday morning at 4 AM I was until she took me to the ER to be admitted with a kidney stone which passed 12 hours later...


----------



## DallanC (Jan 13, 2009)

Dunkem's wife is super nice, it was a pleasure meeting them both.


-DallanC


----------



## USMARINEhuntinfool (Sep 15, 2007)

There is a meeting tomorrow morning in cedar hills discussing this. I believe its 8 to 10 am at the community center in CH. There is also a meeting Wednesday evening 6-10 pm at AFHS with Commissioner Lee and State Auditor Dougall.


----------



## stillhuntin (Feb 14, 2008)

Thanks Packout for continuing to inform us. Petition signed.


----------



## DallanC (Jan 13, 2009)

More news:

http://www.ksl.com/?sid=35309340&ni...-american-fork-canyon-land-swap&s_cid=queue-9

-DallanC


----------



## phorisc (Feb 2, 2011)

wow, no way...sign that petition...i really hope this is stopped in its tracks asap


----------

